# TERRIBLE MISTAKE



## Tomc938 (Sep 17, 2021)

*Jwest7788 - MODERATOR EDIT:*
Closing this thread as the original has been edited now.

Please reply at the original, now corrected thread:
https://canadianhobbymetalworkers.com/threads/kms-tools-customer-care.3953/






Original:
OOPS!  I have been shopping at so many sites for a vise, I gave credit to the wrong company!

*KBC is the company that took such good care of me.*

I ordered this vise: https://www.kbctools.ca/itemdetail/8-251-004

Glad you asked your follow up question Craig.

Tom


----------



## YYCHM (Sep 17, 2021)

Ya, I can believe the good service from KBC, not so much KMS.  I gave up on KMS quite some time ago.


----------



## Tomc938 (Sep 17, 2021)

Tried that .  We see if I did it right.

I feel bad, because 30+ people read the original post already, and I would hate to lead them astray. (and not give credit where credit is due)


----------



## Dabbler (Sep 17, 2021)

At KMS, your are on your own.  I was trying to buy bandsaw blades for my protaband, and they kept sending em to the wrong part of the store.  thye have a 'special place' for the portaband blades, and they bamed ME for know knowing where to look.

I like KBC.  They were going to open a store in Calgary in 2020, but Covid stalleed those plans.  I hope for 2022.


----------



## Dusty (Sep 18, 2021)

For what it's worth KBC has always been my is my go to store and they deliver the goods. Over the years I've had a couple of small hiccups  that appear to stem from their item stocking/pick department. Brought it to KBC's attention and they always corrected it in a timely fashion on their dime. One really can't ask for better service than that so hats off to KBC.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Sep 18, 2021)

Ya i have had no problems with KBC, haven't bought from KMS.


----------



## Susquatch (Sep 18, 2021)

The original KBC store in Old castle was within walking distance of where I lived for a while. I was in there so often, the owner got to know me by name. It was like a candy store for a guy like me. I moved further away after I retired. She wouldn't recognize me now. But it's still a great place with really nice people working there.


----------

